# Space Transportation System in 1/72



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

*Update ::new stack build:: Space Transportation System in 1/72*

So who knows what Im talking about by the title.

Thats right, the space shuttle.

Ive finished construction on a 1/72 shuttle stack with a cutaway orbiter on board.

Some upgrades I did to the base shuttle kit was to add some decals that were missing. The ET and SRB's are from the monogram stack kit and are finished in a somewhat accurate paintjob. This thing is huge, and was fairly expensive to build. The orbiter itself is about $200, and the stacks aren't cheap to find on ebay.

Luckily, the guy I won the stack kit from was local. When I went to pick up the kit I found out he had the Black Magic 1/72 shuttle paint masks AND the black magic decals as well. He was more then happy to sell them to me for what they originally cost so I quickly made back some of what I had spent for the kit.

Its an impressive site. Have a look for yourself:

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/compucrap/shuttle stack/shuttle1.jpg

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/compucrap/shuttle stack/shuttle2.jpg

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/compucrap/shuttle stack/shuttle7.jpg

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/compucrap/shuttle stack/IMAG0089.jpg

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/compucrap/shuttle stack/IMAG0069.jpg

Many more photos can be found at this album

So, is anyone inspired to make one? 
Josh


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Incredible! Who makes the cutaway space shuttle or are those mods you did yourself?


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

The cutaway is made by ashomia but its in a brand called "4d vision". Its a very nice kit.

Josh


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Impressive indeed.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

The 1/72 version is about 20 inches in length for the orbiter or probably more like 19 inches, where did you get it & how much did you INVEST for it ? I would like one of those.
Bert


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

compucrap said:


> So who knows what Im talking about by the title.
> 
> Thats right, the space shuttle.
> 
> ...


tell me, How easy were the painting masks to use on the orbiter ? ( not the tiles) How do you paint the shuttle when using the masks ? do the mask all the white parts so you can spray the black ? and can you use the masks without an airbrush, using only rattle cans ?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh my Gosh!! That is one of the most awesome models I have seen in a while. You had me drooling at 1/72 scale STS, but cutaway too!!!!!!
I think I feel feint.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow, VERY cool model.

I'm personally beating down the worn out old Revell shuttle stack. The current issue of the Revell shuttle stack has a great decal set, but I note that the names Challenger and Columbia are missing.

I'm actually a bit offended by that. Those shuttles were part of history, they deserve to be remembered, especially for the sacrifice of each of their crew.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Roguepink said:


> The current issue of the Revell shuttle stack has a great decal set, but I note that the names Challenger and Columbia are missing.


Whoa!! That's hard to believe. What is Revell thinking?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I AGREE Thats an insult to the memories of the crew & families, but thats the "corporate mentality " which disgusts me i can tell you that !


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

That is a very clever model kit; and you adding the boosters and ET are excellent! You did a great job! You've got some even greater pictures in your album. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

cool kit


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

excellent job


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

Thanks everyone, the whole project was fun and very rewarding. Its just so big when assembled.

Josh A


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

The astronaut in the lab access tunnel is pretty damn cool. It's the little details like that which make the entire model so cool.


----------



## mfenix (Nov 18, 2008)

Poseidon said:


> That is a very clever model kit; and you adding the boosters and ET are excellent! You did a great job! You've got some even greater pictures in your album. Thanks for sharing!


agreed! good work.


----------



## Bookaroo (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

Fantastik !!! I need one for my collection !!

Thanks


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

*New Stack building*

I've started building a new Shuttle Stack for a client and this time Ive tried to get the details more accurate. Here's some pictures of the SRB. Learning from my first build, Ive used thin pinstripe tape for the black o rings. I've also used thinner (1/16") red pinstripe. It looks much better then anything I could have done with masking tape and paint. No bleeding through, every line is consistent, and its a heck of a lot quicker to do. Its also much easier to correct the lines. I'll post some newer pics of the complete ET/SRB assembly.

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/compucrap/models/srb1.jpg
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/compucrap/models/srb2.jpg

Enjoy!

Josh


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, that looks awesome. A lot of detail, very nice!


----------

